# what is the worst drug addict classical composer, let's talk downside of drug use



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

In classical music who because ''bruler'' inside, too mutch drug use, and became mental, due to too mutch drugs use in classical music of 20th century, who were notorieous for this but still did good music..

When i see a destroy man or womann on drugs and slowly fading out i feel empathic, not that im a wasted drug addict, but im thinking how did this person wind up using hard drugs anyway i.e speedballs, the worst cocktail of hard drugs cocaine mix whit heroin, stuf like this ,you shoot in your veins you die in 3-5 years , why would someone in classical music end up in opium derivated illegal product or a noze ,that snort so mutch his more wasted than Ozzy , SO SEE I DID A POST ON DRUG FOR ADULT NOW ,, THIS ONE FOR EVERYONE , TO EXPLAIN DANGER OF HARD DRUGS.

I hope the op will understand , or talk classical menbers?
this is not a pro hard drugs post, on contrary i have a hard stand against sutch substance.

The only time i took him was when i felt down the stair and was smash and pulverized , i almost snap my neck in winter one year , .. so i explain what it do it numb the pain, as for as recreative i dont see the purpose and to be fairplay guys im afraid of needles, i utterely hate it when i have to do blood test , not that im a big sissy and it hurt , but i find it gross i dont know.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

It's good to see an upbeat thread around here.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I am not for these kinds of downer threads because it's so easy for individuals to look up this information online. But if I were looking for addicted or drug infused artists, I'd look more to the field of literature and poetry, such as Kerouac, Bukowski, Burroughs, Hunter S. Thompson, and numerous other ones in the 19th century, some of whom were badly addicted to opium, an example being Thomas de Quincey in _Confessions of an English Opium-Eater,_ and yet were still productive... Getting back to composers, Mussorgsky died from the severe effects of his alcoholism. Sibelius could also be a heavy drinker and would sometimes imbibe because of nerves before he conducted. Even Chopin had been known to use opium... Perhaps the problem of addiction is even worse now in contemporary society, whether for artists or the rank-and-file, because of the legally prescribed Opioids that people are dying from in droves.

https://www.bl.uk/romantics-and-victorians/articles/representations-of-drugs-in-19th-century-literature

Classical composers: https://www.classicfm.com/discover-music/latest/classical-music-drugs/


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

yes litherature is pleague whit opium addicted im aware of them, and yep perhaps i did a bad move talking about drug addict junkies , but lou reed wrote awesome music , heroin addict or not i still love the velvet but i always wonder, how an indivudual sink to this poison, the opioid i took were prescription pills i did not get hook on them, i re-assured you all.It because ifelt down the stair one year it nearly kill me, and i was injured for a year, but stop opioid pills when prescription was over even if it still hurt , for a will after, did not want to get hook on this.


----------

